# **NEWBIE ALERT!!** =) Looking for help and advice



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey people,

So I was referred to GTAA by a friend, and from my quick look around, looks like I've come to the right place for advice and help!

I'm about to embark on my first marine/saltwater fish tank. I currently have a 75 gallon tank and looking to do a reef coral setup with a couple clownfish and blue tang to start with. Would this be the right step to take when starting my first marine/saltwater tank?

Also, I've looked at Big Al's for some of the stuff I need, ie. canister filter, heater, sand, coral, and fish, but the prices there seem to be a bit high, would anyone know where I could get good deals on such things? I'm trying to use Big Al's as my last resort to buying my stuff.

Thanks guys in advance for your help and advice,


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Allo and welcome.

It depends if you want to buy new or used equipment.

As for LR, sand, corals, fish - google sea u marine, reef aquatica, oakville reef gallery, NAFB.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome!

Well I'd like new equipment but if the used equipment is in great condition then I have no problem with that either. thanks for the help!


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

does NAFB have a website? I'm goggling it but nothing is showing up except ad's on kijiji


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

They don't really update their website so its better to call or check out their ads on kijiji.

Personally, I would buy new stuff after have bought used items for my salt tank.
Reason being that if anything goes wrong you can return it but buying used item is more like buyer beware. Not that new items are 100% error free but I like the fact that you can return the item for a new one. 

That's just me.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

ok thanks, I have a question for you

Canister filter or sump pump? also do I need a protein skimmer? if so do I hook that up to the canister filter if I was to go down that way, I've seen the skimmer being placed into the sump tank so thats why i wonder if I need one and how i'd hook it up if i was to use a canister filter.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Squeege84 said:


> ok thanks, I have a question for you
> 
> Canister filter or sump pump? also do I need a protein skimmer? if so do I hook that up to the canister filter if I was to go down that way, I've seen the skimmer being placed into the sump tank so thats why i wonder if I need one and how i'd hook it up if i was to use a canister filter.


I think everyone would agree you will need a protein skimmer and having a sump would be better. All a canister filter would be useful for is water flow and putting chemical media into the baskets, then you would need to get a hang on protein skimmer.

A sump can hide all your equipment (heater, protein skimmer, calcium reactor, etc) Also a place where you can grow chaeto and etc.

That's my research that I've done.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm going to move this thread to the saltwater forum - more people might chime in with advice there.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Try to read Sticky posts on the Marine Forum

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for moving my thread, hopefully your right and I get all the help I need because I need it lol.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok so I think I will go down the road of a sump tank, prolly head over to home depot and pick up some acrylic panels and make one. what kind of protein skimmer do you guys suggest, reasonable price. I'm willing to spend around $150, if you know of any good deals that would be better lol. I've got a 75 gallon tank. Also, have you guys seen a list of things I'd need to gt started? ie. protein skimmer, calcium reactor and so on. I'm seeing a lot of different things and getting kinda lost. sorry in advanced for being such a newbie!


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

if you want to save some money. buy a tank and make I into a sump. there are alot of diy sumps plans out there.

you do not need a calcium reactor it is for corals. right now all you Need is a sump, pump for sump, an overflow box if you don't plan to drill your tank


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

lybrian1 said:


> if you want to save some money. buy a tank and make I into a sump. there are alot of diy sumps plans out there.
> 
> you do not need a calcium reactor it is for corals. right now all you Need is a sump, pump for sump, an overflow box if you don't plan to drill your tank


What size sump tank would be right for a 75 gallon tank?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

there is no limit. your sump can even be bigger than your tank. generally you would want the sump to be as big as possible to hold more water


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

anyone know where I can get cheap acrylic or glass scraps? I would like to try to make a sump myself


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Squeege84 said:


> Ok so I think I will go down the road of a sump tank, prolly head over to home depot and pick up some acrylic panels and make one. what kind of protein skimmer do you guys suggest, reasonable price. I'm willing to spend around $150, if you know of any good deals that would be better lol. I've got a 75 gallon tank. Also, have you guys seen a list of things I'd need to gt started? ie. protein skimmer, calcium reactor and so on. I'm seeing a lot of different things and getting kinda lost. sorry in advanced for being such a newbie!


For a 75gal tank.. your budget for a skimmer will have to be higher if you want a GOOD one. Like most people here will say, spend the money now and save the headache later on buying another one which you end up spending more.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

agreed, skimmer is a very important part of your tank. they cost alot of
money but it is worth it. they have to be on constantly and they keep your water clean so it's worth every penny


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

lybrian1 said:


> anyone know where I can get cheap acrylic or glass scraps? I would like to try to make a sump myself


I was at home depot the other day and saw a 18x24x3mm sheet for $12.74 or a 24x36x3mm for $28.99

yea your right, just gonna spend the money now, so which one would you recommend?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

those prices are pretty high. 
but first off you should buy the tank. any simple tank would do. then buy glass or acrylic. i think most people here would get glass. then go to BA and buy silicone caulking. and buy a glass cutter at homedepot. and plan your sump layout


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

well before I buy the tank I want to get my hands on a skimmer, just so I know it'll fit in the sump, I've been looking at a Coralife or Marineland in sump skimmer, I saw the AquaC EV on ebay but I cant seem to find that skimmer at any BA's. What you think of either Coralife Super Skimmer or the Marineland one, which one would you go for or anyother ones.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have Coralife Super Skimmer 125 for one month and would not buy it again. It has very sencetive adjustment. many people mention that it could overflow easily.
before you will decide on the sump and overflow, make sure you know where yout tank will be located. The sump and overflow could be very noisy
read this tread
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21960

check this link. It is in Vancouver

http://www.jlaquatics.com/category/90/Protein+Skimmers.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

sig said:


> I have Coralife Super Skimmer 125 for one month and would not buy it again. It has very sencetive adjustment. many people mention that it could overflow easily.
> before you will decide on the sump and overflow, make sure you know where yout tank will be located. The sump and overflow could be very noisy
> read this tread
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21960
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the Coralife SS, that link you gave helped me take that skimmer off my list. Now I just got to find reviews on the Marineland skimmer.

The tank will be placed in my living room which is far away from any bedrooms/rec rooms.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

My is also in the living room and I did not go with the sump, since the tank is next to the sofa and TV

I am also using H.O.T magnum to run media (it is not best solution, but works good)
have a look on this on this tread and also go trough SW equipment section for more info

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21491

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

dont forget to buy a return pump, those are expensive


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Any suggestions for a HOB Skimmer quiet enough for a bedroom?


----------

